# tomcat non ascolta su nessuna porta![risolto]

## unlucio

Salve a tutti,

da giorni litigo con tomcat senza grandi risultati.

Per prima cosa ammetto di non essere ne un amico di java ne avezzo al suo complicatissimo voodoo chee spesso mi fa pardere per strada e/o mi manda al manicommio  :Razz: 

comunque, dopo aver mergiato tomcat e tutto la carovana che gli va dietro (seguo questa guida) ed averlo lanciato il risultato e':

tomcat pare attivo ma non ascolta su nessuna porta (e di conseguenza non risponde al browser)

La cosa assurda e' che non ricevo alcun messaggio d'errore da nessuna parte!!!

Ho scavato in tutto il filesystem in cerca di logfiles, ho laciato anche sia catalina che tomcat a mano ma nulla, nessun errore, nessun info, manco warning, nulal di nulla! Quel maledettisssimo gatto dovrebbe fare il suo lavoro ma non lo fa  :Sad: 

secondo al guida:

 *Quote:*   

> Note: Ok this was throwing me off. At this stage i got no response. Page was unreachable, but on the server i got no error message and no entry in any of my logs. Don't forget to edit /etc/conf.d/tomcat-6 and select the proper java environment. After switching from Blackdown JDK to Sun JDK it finally worked. Snv 12:55, 19 June 2008 (UTC)

 

il mio piccolo problema dovrebbe risolversi semplicmente indicando che jdk usare, cosa che ho prontamente fatto:

```
JSSE_HOME="/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.07/jre/lib/"
```

la cosa ha funzionato per un istante, non appena ho restartato il servizio

```

/etc/init.d/tomcat-6 stop

/etc/init.d/tomcat-6 start

```

la situazione e' tornata come prima: nessuna porta in ascolto  :Sad: 

ho provato anche a cambiare il jdk in 1.5 ma nulla

Niente errori, niente listen, niente di niente

non so piu' dove sbattere la testa  :Sad: 

tutto cio' che riesco ad ottenre come info dal sistema e':

```

eventhorizon tomcat-6 # ps auxwwwww | grep tomcat

root      3072  0.0  0.4   6800  3168 pts/4    S+   20:17   0:00 vi /etc/conf.d/tomcat-6

root      3346  0.0  0.1   2924  1136 pts/3    S    20:22   0:00 /bin/bash /sbin/runscript.sh /etc/init.d/tomcat-6 start

tomcat    3351 14.2  2.8 216020 21752 pts/3    Sl   20:22   0:01 /opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.07/bin/java -Djava.util.logging.manager=org.apache.juli.ClassLoaderLogManager -Djava.util.logging.config.file=/var/lib/tomcat-6//conf/logging.properties -classpath /usr/share/tomcat-6/lib/:/usr/share/tomcat-6//lib:/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.07/lib/tools.jar:/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.07/jre/lib//lib/jcert.jar:/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.07/jre/lib//lib/jnet.jar:/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.07/jre/lib//lib/jsse.jar:/usr/share/tomcat-6//bin/bootstrap.jar:/usr/share/tomcat-6//bin/tomcat-juli.jar -Dcatalina.base=/var/lib/tomcat-6/ -Dcatalina.home=/usr/share/tomcat-6/ -Djava.io.tmpdir=/var/tmp/tomcat-6/ org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap start

```

e

```

eventhorizon opt # cat /var/log/tomcat-6/catalina.out 

Aug 20, 2008 8:17:10 PM org.apache.catalina.core.AprLifecycleListener init

INFO: Loaded APR based Apache Tomcat Native library 1.1.13.

Aug 20, 2008 8:17:10 PM org.apache.catalina.core.AprLifecycleListener init

INFO: APR capabilities: IPv6 [true], sendfile [true], accept filters [false], random [true].

```

il che, almeno per me, non da alcun indizio sul perche' non vada  :Sad: 

VI PREGO AIUTO!!!  :Smile: 

qualunque cosa e' apprezzattissima! Mi basterebbe anche essere in grado di trovare/ottente un qual si voglia messaggio d'errore da catalina/tomcat

Attualmente sto solo brancolando nel buio  :Sad: 

grazie per l'attenzione

saluti

lucio

----------

## randomaze

 *unlucio wrote:*   

> comunque, dopo aver mergiato tomcat e tutto la carovana che gli va dietro (seguo questa guida) ed averlo lanciato il risultato e':
> 
> tomcat pare attivo ma non ascolta su nessuna porta (e di conseguenza non risponde al browser)

 

Come fai a dire che non risponde a nessuna porta? Quali porte hai provato?

 *Quote:*   

> La cosa assurda e' che non ricevo alcun messaggio d'errore da nessuna parte!!!
> 
> Ho scavato in tutto il filesystem in cerca di logfiles, ho laciato anche sia catalina che tomcat a mano ma nulla, nessun errore, nessun info, manco warning, nulal di nulla! Quel maledettisssimo gatto dovrebbe fare il suo lavoro ma non lo fa 

 

Non ho mai provato ad avviare tomcat come servizio (a dire il vero su gentoo al momento non lo ho proprio installato), prova a guardare come é fatto lo script di start ed eventualmente a lanciarlo a mano...

----------

## unlucio

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come fai a dire che non risponde a nessuna porta? Quali porte hai provato?
> 
> 

 

la 8080 ovviamente, ma gia'

```
netstat -plunt
```

non riporta alcuna porta in ascolto per tomcat/java

Ho comunque trovato la soluzioone ai miei problemi  :Smile: 

in realta' tomcat funzionava, ma con un impercettibile problema: ci metteva 45minuti a salire  :Smile: 

il problema era dovuto a tomcat-native (sopporto per openssl) che aumenta le performance in run, ma in boot causa qualche problemino  :Razz: 

le soluzioni sono:

- o disattivare l'SSL

-  o aggiungere in /etc/portage/package.use

```

dev-libs/apr urandom

```

e ri-mergiare apr  :Smile: 

(pare che abbia non ho ben capito che probs d'accesso a /dev/random/)

risolto comunque, thx  :Smile: 

PS: maggiori info qui

----------

## randomaze

 *unlucio wrote:*   

> risolto comunque, thx 

 

Ti ho aggiunto il tag "risolto" nel titolo e ho rimosso quell'inutile e allarmistico AIUTATEMI VI PREGO  :Wink: 

----------

## unlucio

thx  :Smile: 

credevo d'averlo gia' modificato io il titolo ma a quanto pare non era il titolo del topic, LOL  :Razz: 

----------

